# Wagner Sprayer Maintenance



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The Wagner Control Spray Sprayer is the main electric sprayer used to apply pretreatment. My service and support techs have noticed quite a few users of the Wagner Control Spray are not maintaining their sprayers properly. This will lead to pretreatment problems.

As much as I would everyone to buy our SpeedTreater Automatic Pretreater, I realize that most will continue to use the Wagner sprayer to hand spray. Maintaining the Wagner is not difficult and should be part of your regular schedule. Once a week empty out the pretreatment you have in the gun. Fill the container with hot water and spray the gun into a bucket or a sink for about 3 minutes. This helps flush out the entire spray mechanism which will help keep it running well. Then just empty the water out and refill it back up with pretreatment. 

One item users tend to ignore are the filters in the back of the sprayer power unit. Over time they do get dirty. If the air flow into the sprayer gets impeded the gun will not spray properly. The filters are inexpensive and very easy to change out. Just unscrew the two screws in the back, take off the cover, and the filters are right there (see picture below). 

Proper pretreating is crucial to getting white ink to print well. Keeping your sprayer in top form will help in applying the correct lay down.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Harry!!!!

Where were you two weeks ago when ours went down.. What a nightmare just quit working all together. We did get a good deal on the Wagner Dual Duty (it takes more pretreat but seems to be more consistent) We are still working the bugs out because it comes out so fast.

We never knew it need maintenance like this.. maybe that was on the 2nd day of DTG training (HA HA!!) anyway thanks for the advice we promise to take it this time with our new one.

If anybody had the DUAL DUTY please let me know any helpful advice.. we get one pass which is great but seems to eat a lot more pretreat.

Thanks


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You can adjust the amount of pretreatment being sprayed by turning the regulator on the spray gun trigger. i have attached a pdf.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## MotoskinGraphix (Apr 28, 2006)

Did I read this correctly....The DTG pretreatment is based on a Wagner power painter?


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The majority of people printing with white ink apply pretreatment to their garments with the Wagner Control Spray Sprayer. 

Most sellers of digital garment printers include this sprayer model with their printer packages.

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------



## FatKat Printz (Dec 26, 2008)

Yes, we got ours in our DTG package but replaced it with the Wagner Dual Duty..


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

The Wagner Control Spray Double Duty just came out a short time ago and is the newest model available . It has a more powerful motor then the original Control Spray that most people received with their printer. It is available from most home improvement stores for under $100. 

If you have had your existing original model gun for awhile now it might not be a bad idea to replace it with the new Double Duty model. 

Harry
Equipment Zone


----------

